#ubuntu-ports 2007-10-14
<Arrogance> evening everyone
<Arrogance> shhh
<jbailey> ?
<Arrogance> they're hunting wabbits
#ubuntu-ports 2008-10-07
<fransman> Any sparc maintainer around?
<fransman> I did build the 2.6.27 rc9 kernel for sparc64 and it runs nice
#ubuntu-ports 2009-10-11
<Duskin> hello
